# Magnetic Pins?



## copperkid_18 (Apr 28, 2010)

I read in another post that you can only process non-magnetic pins in AP, Is this true? If so what is another easy process to use b/c all my pins are magnetic, thanks Copperkid


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 28, 2010)

Are they slightly magnetic? if so it may just be the nickel layer under the gold.
Jim


----------



## copperkid_18 (Apr 28, 2010)

jimdoc said:


> Are they slightly magnetic? if so it may just be the nickel layer under the gold.
> Jim




I used a harddrive magnet and they barely stuck, so it's probably nickel like you said, Thanks! will AP dissolve nickel?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 28, 2010)

Put them in the AP and process them.


----------



## copperkid_18 (Apr 28, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Put them in the AP and process them.




Thanks!


----------



## copperkid_18 (Apr 28, 2010)

Ok, now I have the pins in a pyrex dish and it is really warm when you touch it. is this normal? Please correct me if im wrong, let sit until dissolved and then filter the gold out?!?


----------



## copperkid_18 (Apr 28, 2010)

About 10 mins later... why is the acid that color?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 28, 2010)

How much of what did you put in there?

Did you measure what you put in there or just eye ball it?


----------



## copperkid_18 (Apr 28, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> How much of what did you put in there?
> 
> Did you measure what you put in there or just eye ball it?




a 1 1/2 cups of hcl to 3/4 cups of peroxide


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 28, 2010)

Have you read the copper chloride etchant document on my website?

It explains the colors and chemistry behind the AP reaction.

Steve


----------



## copperkid_18 (Apr 28, 2010)

lazersteve said:


> Have you read the copper chloride etchant document on my website?
> 
> It explains the colors and chemistry behind the AP reaction.
> 
> Steve




No, I have not but will have to soon. Thanks


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 28, 2010)

copperkid_18 said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > How much of what did you put in there?
> ...



Paitence then and let your solution work. And go to Steves site and read what his recomendation is.

And do not put that dish on a hot plate.


----------



## copperkid_18 (Apr 28, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Paitence then and let your solution work. And go to Steves site and read what his recomendation is.
> 
> And do not put that dish on a hot plate.



i went to steves site, but what is the doc. called?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 28, 2010)

copperkid_18 said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Paitence then and let your solution work. And go to Steves site and read what his recomendation is.
> ...



_*CuCl2 as an Etchant*_


----------



## copperkid_18 (Apr 28, 2010)

Ok, i looked at the pics on the page and it's saying that it is saturated?!?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 28, 2010)

Just be paitent and let your stuff work. You get in a rush and you are going to mess up by adding something that you don't need to add.


----------



## patnor1011 (May 1, 2010)

AP on pins might take weeks rather than days. I had mine in about 15 days. I agitated solution once twice a day. At the end I was left with black coloured AP and nice gold foils. Patience.


----------



## Oz (May 1, 2010)

I haven't had time to read the forum as thoroughly as I typically do lately, so this is a bit late.

Looking at your pictures you used too much H2O2 and have put a fair amount of gold into solution. Not the end of the world, but it means that as your reaction continues the gold will be cemented on the base metals as a fine black powder, at least as long as you do not keep overdosing it with oxidizers.

I am a fan of slow and steady for this reaction and only use bubbled air as my oxidizer. This saves you the cost of H2O2 and does not dilute your HCl. The lower oxidizing potential also allows the acid to preferentially attack the base metals giving you a higher percentage of your gold as foils instead of as finely divided black cement gold.


----------



## Platinum (May 1, 2010)

You need an air bubbler. If you don't use one once the peroxide is used up the reaction will all but stop.


----------



## Oz (May 1, 2010)

I can't agree more with patnor1011 on this one as to patience being the key with AP, if you are in a greater rush this is the wrong way to process your materials. It is for this reason I do not even use H2O2 in the beginning. Even with just a bubbler you need to stop adding air in a timely manner as HCl with air will put gold, palladium, and platinum into solution once the base metals are in solution.


----------



## copperkid_18 (May 1, 2010)

I just checked it this morning and on the pins there is a black/ gray powder. What is this? I am wondering if i need to filter everything out and start over with muratic and an air bubbler. Thanks Kobe


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 1, 2010)

copperkid_18 said:


> I just checked it this morning and on the pins there is a black/ gray powder. What is this? I am wondering if i need to filter everything out and start over with muratic and an air bubbler. Thanks Kobe



That is possibly your gold percipitating out on the copper. Let the solution run it's course. Your solution should be starting to turn brown because of the disolving of the copper. Paitence.

Can you post a current picture.


----------



## copperkid_18 (May 1, 2010)

Barren Realms 007"
Can you post a current picture.[/quote said:


> Here it is...


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 1, 2010)

Put you about 2 oz. of peroxide and stir it.

Please post another picture when you get that done.


----------



## copperkid_18 (May 1, 2010)

Here they are, let me know...


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 1, 2010)

Add another oz. and post again please. You are getting there.


----------



## copperkid_18 (May 1, 2010)

here they are


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 1, 2010)

You are alomost there add 1 more oz and post. You will end up with an emerald green when you get there.


----------



## copperkid_18 (May 1, 2010)

Here they are...


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 1, 2010)

Thats close now let it set and do it's job.


----------



## patnor1011 (May 2, 2010)

Oz, there was some say 0.4-0.5l of H2O2 in about 5l of HCl which I put there many weeks ago when I started experimenting with AP. Everytime when I process fingers in that solution it turned chocolate brown/black bit when foils and clean fingers removed after few days it become emerald green again. When I am filtering foils I often end up with fine black powder on my filter which is not dissolving in HCl. I suspect that this is probably gold so I am saving these for processing later when there will be more of them in jar ...

What I found strange is that even that I am washing clean foils 2-3 times with water and HCl and storing them in jar where I put say 0.1l oh HCl they are nice shiny but after few days HCl turns little bit green again. I am decanting this HCl back to AP bucket and adding fresh one to my foils. That I am repeating and I did that about 6 times already. I am planning to process bit more in one go becouse I do not want rice size buton but rather halfpounder one.  No I am joking but I just like to watch foils and powder like gold swirling around in jar. Pat.


----------



## patnor1011 (May 2, 2010)

Barren, I am not a big fan of adding H2O2 to rush things up. Pins are there say 3 days. Let them sit there longer. They will disolve and most of the gold not. Adding too much of H2O2 will put gold into solution.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 2, 2010)

patnor1011 said:


> Barren, I am not a big fan of adding H2O2 to rush things up. Pins are there say 3 days. Let them sit there longer. They will disolve and most of the gold not. Adding too much of H2O2 will put gold into solution.



I agree 100%, if it were me I would not have added it, I would have just used the HCL and let her rip.


----------



## copperkid_18 (May 2, 2010)

Is there any way to recover the gold that dissolved?


----------



## jimdoc (May 2, 2010)

There is always a way to recover your gold, unless you throw it out.

Jim


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 2, 2010)

copperkid_18 said:


> Is there any way to recover the gold that dissolved?



If your solution has gold dissolved in it reuse the soution on your next batch of items to process and when your solution becomes saturated with copper it will drop your gold as very fine black powder.


----------



## butcher (May 2, 2010)

As long as you still have copper metal in solution the gold will plate out of solution, and some copper will dissolve copper ions will replace the gold in solution.


----------



## copperkid_18 (May 2, 2010)

so, whats the process to get it out...


----------



## jimdoc (May 3, 2010)

Have patience now until the process is done. You will test for gold in solution when you are done. Butcher and Barren also have told you that copper will push the gold out of solution, so have patience and test when you are done. It may all work out on its own if you give it enough time. AP needs time, you can't really rush it.
Jim


----------



## margsu (May 9, 2010)

AP is quite interesting thing. I dissolved all gold in AP. I made AP vith 50% peroxide. I tryed to put this thing quite few but result was that ewerything was dissolved. Next time I try 3% peroxide. In my coutry cost 50% peroxide 5 time less than medic grade from store. This was reason why I used so strong peroxide.


----------



## lazersteve (May 9, 2010)

margsu said:


> AP is quite interesting thing. I dissolved all gold in AP. I made AP vith 50% peroxide. I tryed to put this thing quite few but result was that ewerything was dissolved. Next time I try 3% peroxide. In my coutry cost 50% peroxide 5 time less than medic grade from store. This was reason why I used so strong peroxide.


Buy the cheap stuff and dilute it for the reaction before adding it to the acid.

Steve


----------



## margsu (May 9, 2010)

I bought a cheap stuff. :lol: 35Kg 60% nitric, 35 Kg 33% muriatic and 22Kg 50% peroxide was cost only 140$. But medic grade or laboratory stuff is abot 20 time expenssive. But yeah I dilute this stuff next time. At the moment I have a little bit more work to get gold from this AP.


----------



## patnor1011 (May 10, 2010)

to make 1l of 3% H2O2 out from 50% grade you need to mix 940ml of water with 60ml 50% h2o2 according to this dilution calculator:
http://www.restrictionmapper.org/dilutioncalc9.html


----------



## hfywc (Jul 22, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Put them in the AP and process them.



what if they are magnetic pins? what then? thanks. alan


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 22, 2010)

hfywc said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Put them in the AP and process them.
> ...



If the pins are magnetic put them in some HCL in a crock pot and let them run.


----------



## hfywc (Jul 22, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Put them in the AP and process them.



what about cpu pins with some solder still included. could i process them directly in AP or should I treat them with HCL first to remove the solder? thanks.


----------



## hfywc (Jul 22, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> hfywc said:
> 
> 
> > Barren Realms 007 said:
> ...



what's the reason being and for how long? thanks for your quick response. much appreciated. alan


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 22, 2010)

The pins being magnetic indicates they are steel and I just run the ones like that in HCL in a crock pot. The heat speeds up the reaction.


----------



## hfywc (Jul 22, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> The pins being magnetic indicates they are steel and I just run the ones like that in HCL in a crock pot. The heat speeds up the reaction.



thanks! alan


----------

